
Peter Thiel’s moral sleight of hand - rezist808
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/15/peter-thiel-explains-gawker-suit/
======
maxharris
Look at what the Daily Beast did _today_ when they ran an article outing
olympians. They took the article down and apologized:

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/08/11/a-note-
from...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/08/11/a-note-from-the-
editors.html)

Had Peter Thiel not done the public service he did by backing that lawsuit,
I'm not sure that the (aptly-named) Daily Beast would have backed down.

The media doesn't have the right to dig into anyone's bedroom, and Thiel is a
hero for standing up to them.

